# Slim in 6?



## miss sha (Jun 24, 2009)

Saw this on the infomercial last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anybody familiar with it? Anybody try it?

I'm a senior in college and I gained 30 lbs as a freshman, going from 130lbs to 160lbs in less than a year and I've yet to lose it. If I did this, by the time I finished I'd be on my way back to school, which has a free gym with lots of equipment. Once I lost the weight I have, I'd definitely be able to keep it off by following the program's nutrition guide as closely as possible--my problem is getting the jump start I need. I really need hand-holding when following a fitness routine and this sounds like exactly it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anybody's tried this, how did it work for you, really? I'm really thinking of getting it if it works well ($60 is four or five lipglasses!).


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never tried Slim in 6, but i have tried so many other diet pills including prescription ones, and they are all just a waste of money! 
You'll need to make dietary changes & eat healthier, and exercise 
(having a free gym at school is great for you so take advantage of it & save your money!)
Good Luck to you!


----------



## revinn (Jun 24, 2009)

Slim in 6 is AH-MAZING. I've been using it for two weeks, and I've lost 6 pounds. Not too impressive..but I've also lost an inch off my hips and three off my waist! I gained weight in my freshman year too. Try it out! It's such a good workout, and it increases your flexibility too! As long as you eat well, you should see some great results


----------



## miss sha (Jun 24, 2009)

Slim in 6 isn't a pill or supplement at all--it's a 6-week exercise program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds awesome, revinn! I love that it seems marketed particularly for women too. I'll be sure to check it out then.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 24, 2009)

the exercise program really is effective if you do it.

but good LORD those workouts after week 2 are BOOOORRRRRINNNNNGGGGGGGG

but they work.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_*Slim in 6 isn't a pill or supplement* at all--it's a 6-week exercise program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds awesome, revinn! I love that it seems marketed particularly for women too. I'll be sure to check it out then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I realize that...now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I confused it with Slim Quick..?
But I checked it out online, and if you like working out in front of your tv using videos, then it may be for you. I do the most working out, when I'm outside, walking in the park or playing with my kids, so I'm not really thinking about ok, now I gotta do 12 more reps. But everyone's different. 
If you buy it, let us know if it worked for you.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_the exercise program really is effective if you do it.

but good LORD those workouts after week 2 are BOOOORRRRRINNNNNGGGGGGGG

but they work._

 





 Better than being bored sitting on the couch watching TV! At least this way, even if I'm bored, I know I'm dropping weight.

I'm definitely going to get it now!


----------



## II3rinII (Jul 9, 2009)

the same company that does slim in 6 does 'yoga booty ballet", check that out if you want something 'not boring".  you only do certain parts of the dvds for the first few weeks then you progress to the rest of the excercises, so you dont get bored.  its a mix of cardio, yoga, flexiility training, weights/resistance and dance, if you follow the program, each day you do a different series of exercises so it keeps you interested.


----------



## COBI (Jul 9, 2009)

Like all Beachbody programs, the most dramatic results when you follow the nutrition program.  

As a beachbody coach (and someone who has tried almost every program), my quick views are below.  FWIW, I'm also a trained instructor and personal trainer.

Slim in Six (or Si6): This is one of BB easiest (choreo & intensity) to follow.  However, for me, like another poster mentioned, this is a "boring" program.  Why is that important?  Because unlike being bored on the coach, you need to be motivated to do this boring, and if you're not motivated by the program, you will not likely get off the couch.

Yoga Booty Ballet: I LOVE some of these workouts; the others not so much.  I've never done the program as intended because I don't like some of the workouts.

Turbo Jam: First, it's important to note that I started as instructor teaching "Turbo Kick" well before Turbo Jam was available for home.  TJ is the home version of TK; I actually went out to California to be part of the first TJ infomercial filming.  I loved Chalene before TJ.  I do like this workout.  It's more engaging than Si6 IMHO.  It is however, slower-paced than a live TK class, but overall it's a great at home workout.

Hip Hop Abs: This one is on loan to a friend right because she wanted to try it; it's okay, but I can't offer a great opinion because Shaun T. annoyed the heck out of me in this one.  He literally does not stop talking once.  My friend loves it.

Rock Your Body: Not my cup of tea; still too much talking by Shaun T.  I returned it.

Power90: This is the original in the Power 90 series.  It is very basic; and a good starting point if you want to do P90X some day but aren't in great shape yet.

P90X: Hard workouts with basic moves.  Tony Horton is a great trainer.  They may be considered boring, but if you're doing them with the right intensity, you won't even have time to notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can require some equipment you don't currently have such as pull-up bar.

ChaLean Extreme: Another one from Chalene. Hard strength workouts with basic moves.  They may be considered boring, but if you're doing them with the right intensity, you won't even have time to notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can use a resistance bands, but maximum results will come from investing in a set of adjustable weights (which will run you anywhere from $150-$500 depending on brand.)

Ten Minute Trainer: Tony Horton again.  Great, basic moves workout that are ten minutes each.  You can do one or string them together for a longer workout, but don't think they're an easy ten minutes.  If you don't half-a$$ it, then the ten minutes should wipe you out for a bit.

Insanity!  This is a brand new one from Shaun T.  Just came out yesterday!  I can't comment on it yet, but it is on its way to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Shaun T Insanity Sneak Peek!


There is a link in my signature if you want to order anything through me.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay another coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with everything...
I started my BB adventure with Si6...it is boring but a lot of people have had *amazing* results with it.
I did it *religiously* (sometimes at 1am depending on my schedule that day) until about 3.5-4 weeks and then i was too bored.
I didn't have amazing results because I wasn't as diligent with my eating as I was with doing the workouts.
I am starting a weightloss challenge at work and will probably be using CX and YBB or maybe a non-BB program (barry's bootcamp)
I'm not a fan of ShaunT either...therefore insanity is not on it's way to me  LOL
What is your opinion on Shakeology? (i haven't tried it yet..i am not the most active mdb coach on the planet  LOL)


----------



## COBI (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_I'm not a fan of ShaunT either...therefore insanity is not on it's way to me LOL
What is your opinion on Shakeology? (i haven't tried it yet..i am not the most active mdb coach on the planet LOL)_

 
Ugh, unfortunately, Shaun T.  talks just as incessantly in what I've seen/done of Insanity.  Not quite as annoying as in HHA, but someone should mention it's okay if there are 2 seconds without him talking.

On to the drinks.  I should first disclose that I can NOT stand meal replacement or protein drinks, and I've tried a ton of different brands.  But I LOVE greenberrry shakeology.  I don't mix it at home though; my office is four doors down from the gym that I work at, so I stop there in the morning and they mix it for me in a smoothie instead of using their protein powder.  So, my typical drink is what they call "A'peeling Banana".  It's a real banana, pineapple and coconut plus ice, my greenberry powder and water.  About 400 calories total (130 or so from the shakeology.)  I don't drink it on the weekends; I just can't make them as good at home, blenders not as good, etc.  Plus by using this method, and filling the scoop at about 80%, a bag has lasted me nearly 2 months.

I started with less than a full scoop to adjust to the taste, but that didn't take long.  If the other flavors in your drink are weak, shakeology (both flavors) definitely has an earth-y taste (there are a lot of grasses/greens in the product.)

I haven't tried the chocolate; not a huge fan of chocolate drinks, but my friend SWEARS by it.  She mixes it with almond milk, a banana, and ice, I believe.

She was under a doctor's care for irregular movement (i.e. no movement for weeks at a time), and had even been recently prescribed a drug that cost nearly $300 a month to try to make her regular.  She started shakeology and within hours was going to the bathroom.  TMI, I know, but it shows that the prebiotics and digestive enzymes in shakeology really do work.  She loves it because for a fraction of the cost, she gets a great meal and has movements several times a week.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm good with TMI...can't be informed without information  LOL


----------

